# New Mobile Phone Pic!!!



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Here goes.Need to drop about 8% body fat.And work on my arms and shoulders some more.What do you guys think,any potential?? age 29 mass 98kg

untitled.bmp


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

close up

untitled.bmp


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Back..

untitled.bmp


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Last one..

untitled.bmp


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Never done a cycle before, but I wouldnt mind doing one sometime..


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

No cycle?! Pretty good build for all natural.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Not bad mate. Looking solid. I can tell you have good abs too. I rotated the pictures and converted them to jpg for space...............


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

One more

How tall are you and what is your weight?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

thanks 6, 2 98 to 100 kgs dont know wot that is in lbs


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

2.2 times 100=220

Your a big guy. Good stats mate!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

not bad at all mate.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

lookin good bro!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

lookin good mate


----------

